# Advice needed! Moving to Sotogrande



## Marzy (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello everyone
I'm brand new and have just joined as it looks like we will be moving to Sotogrande/Gibraltar in the next few weeks.
My husband is a self employed web designer and have been offered a contract to work in Gibralter for the next year.
We will be all looking to move out (maybe temp, maybe perm) with him. we are looking to live in Sotogrande just over the border to Gibraltar and have spoken to Sotogrande international school regarding our 10 year old daughter and that's about as far as we've got!!!!
I haven't really got a clue where to start ! The hubby will go in 10 days and we will probably join him during Easter holidays so I have time to sort the house and furniture etc here.

One thing I'm confused about is healthcare. How does that work for those moving from the UK???

Any advice on anything and everything is very welcome.
Emma


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

To become a resident in Spain, you have to provide details of healthcare for each person. Private for the first year, then after that you may be able to contribute to the state system.
You also have to provide details of income, varies depending on the area where you are to reside.


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Marzy,

I'm in the same boat. My husband just accepted a job offer in Gibraltar so we move down (permanently) next week. We'll be driving from Norway and settling in the same general area as your family. My hubby's boss suggested a relocation assistance company and I've just emailed for information today, am waiting for a response. If you care for the info send me a PM; I don't know that I can include website info on a post. As far as the schooling, it was suggested that when our daughter begins school we send her to school in Gibraltar. Looking into it I found that the schools seem to be very well-regarded and follow a British syllabus. I'd be happy to pass on other information as I come across it and let you know my impressions of the area when we get there.

Oh, and as for healthcare, I believe that there is a reciprocal agreement in place between Gibraltar and Spain so you should be able to register for an NIE and get enrolled in the healthcare system in Spain. I'm struggling to understand how all this works myself but I'll see what I can discover.

Regards,
Vann


----------



## Marzy (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Vann any information greatly appreciated. We were under the impression that you had to live in Gibraltar to attend the state schools there and we preferred to live in Spain although they do come with a very good reputation.


----------



## Marzy (Feb 13, 2016)

My problem is.... The husband is effectively employed via a UK agency and will be paid in sterling to a UK bank account....do we class as being a resident ??? 

It's not like he is employed by a company in Gibraltar which seems to make it harder to find out any information 😕


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, I see. My husband is employed by a company in Gibraltar so that might make it a bit easier for us. We were told that because he works in Gibraltar we are able to enroll our daughter in the schools there, though I think we have to pay school fees. I don't honestly have a preference, so long as she's receiving a decent education, whether she attends a Spanish school or goes to Gibraltar. She's only 3 and is already bilingual (English and Norwegian) and, as the move is permanent for us, I'd prefer she become fluent in Spanish ASAP. 

As I stated, I'll try to pass info on as I receive it.

Cheers,
Vann


----------

